# Finger Prick tests



## mags1234 (Jun 23, 2020)

new here but not new to diabetes. I am struggling my blood counts (finger prick) today are 23.4 I spent hours at hospital trying to get it down 3 days ago, at hospital it was 30.4 they managed to get to down to 24.0 then sent me home, I have used extra insulin by 2m for 3 days now upped it to 4m extra a day for 3 days, I am still getting high readings I have not been able to get my finger prick readings below 15 or 16, I'm using Insulatard 40ml  each night  and NovoRapid 14mls 3 times a day before meals. Can Any Advise Please.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @mags1234, glad that you have found us.

There are a variety of reasons why your glucose levels might rise, but with your levels as high as they are at present it is important to liaise with your Health Care Professionals to discuss ways in which you can reduce them.

Are you coming down with something.  I know when I get il. My glucose levels can soar, and it takes a lot of work for me to keep them down and in range.

You mention that you are using 14 units of Novorapid at your mealtimes.  Do you change this at all?
If you have high levels after your meals it would suggest that the insulin is not matching the amount of carbohydrates that you are eating.  You could discuss with your HCP how you could make adjustments.  

In the meantime it would be useful for you, and them to know how many carbs you are eating at each meal.  An awareness of this could than help you to reduce this by changing what you eat or reducing portion sizes in order to get your post meal levels more in range.

Keep in touch and I am sure someone with T2 will be along with some other suggestions.
With such high levels you must be feeling very tired.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2020)

I would just like to ask whether the hospital took a larger sample of your blood (ie from your arm in a few vials) to go to the lab for other tests and if so when you are expecting the results of those?


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi and welcome.

So sorry to hear you are battling such high readings.

Most of us find that we need less insulin during the summer months but you are apparently needing more which suggests that the insulin is not working as effectively for some reason. 

If this is a sudden occurrence is it possible that your insulin has become compromised?... Have you had a power cut for an extended period when it has been kept in the fridge or has it been left in a hot car or conservatory or greenhouse for any time? Check the date on your insulin and perhaps it might be worth trying a new insulin pen to see if you respond to it better. 

It might be due to illness or impending illness as @SB2015 suggests or compromised insulin or your body becoming more resistant to it...sudden weight gain can make a increase your insulin resistance.
If you are on fixed insulin doses and have not been taught to adjust them then you need to speak to your nurse as having consistently high readings like this is putting you at risk. 
In the meantime drink plenty of plain water and reduce your consumption of carb rich foods like breakfast cereals, bread, rice, pasta and potatoes as well as the obvious cakes, biscuits and sweets and go steady on fruit and do not drink fruit juice or anything like that, just plain water to flush your system.

Good luck on getting control and bringing your levels down. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi @mags1234 
Welcome to the forum. 
Did the hospital suggest any follow up with your diabetes team? Or make any changes to your treatment before discharging you?


----------



## mags1234 (Jun 23, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Welcome to the forum @mags1234, glad that you have found us.
> 
> There are a variety of reasons why your glucose levels might rise, but with your levels as high as they are at present it is important to liaise with your Health Care Professionals to discuss ways in which you can reduce them.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your advise. I have seen my new diabetic nurse today and she has advised me to up my Insulatard from 40units to 46 units, we have come to an agreement to chat next week and see if my diet is the cause of my sugar raise. When I was sent home from the hospital I was told to increase my NovaRapid by 2 units. bringing it to 14 from 12 units.


----------



## mags1234 (Jun 23, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I would just like to ask whether the hospital took a larger sample of your blood (ie from your arm in a few vials) to go to the lab for other tests and if so when you are expecting the results of those?



I told nurse that my veins shut down as soon as needle goes in, when they found the vein, as soon as they pull for blood to fill tube no blood will come out, she managed to get 3mls then nothing, she held the tube away from the needle and blood started to come out, she was holding the tube slightly away and tried catching the blood to fill the tube, this took ages, then another nurse came and said, as long as you can get 5mls I can test it, so no they didn't test for anything else. I am having a second test done with my own GP.  After 5 days my diabetic nurse had no results from tests done by hospital. No communication from the hospital at all.


----------



## mags1234 (Jun 23, 2020)

rebrascora thank you for your advise, everything you say is correct, I needed the nurse to explain how to adjust the amount of insulin I need and not to be scared to much. Even though I have been diabetic for more than 5 years, I have not been taught properly how and when to make changes not only in insulin but also food in take. I have asked my diabetic nurse to please help me with all of this, she was very understanding and we have set up a day to chat. I have to say a very big thank you to all who answered my post. I am so grateful for all advise given. THANK YOU ALL


----------



## trophywench (Jun 23, 2020)

Mags reason why I'm asking about the tests is cos you do sound like you could be LADA (ie nearer a T1 than a T2) but they'll need to do a C-peptide test to find that out and it's a test that takes a while to get a result for due to all the processes they have to do in the Lab.  That's all - and the fact that if you are LADA you should have a choice of other Basal insulins than the somewhat elderly Insulatard.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Jun 23, 2020)

trophywench said:


> - and the fact that if you are LADA you should have a choice of other Basal insulins than the somewhat elderly Insulatard.


Or even if you are T2, no reason why you could not try a change of basal insulin.  I am T2, was on Lantus and Novorapid, recently changed the Lantus to Levimir.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 24, 2020)

Well no, you're right!

I think sometimes when some GPs see people's date of birth though they're still thinking that because you aren't in the full flush of youth that automatically means you aren't very willing to change things - which OK is age-ist and I'd soon tell em where to get off if they happened to try it with me - but some folk really are set in their ways.  We joined a new to us UK rallying organisation in 2013 and toddled off to the first of many subsequent rallies in our new motorhome.  We introduced ourselves pdq and it turned out that the rally officer happened to also be a T1.  I was more than thinking of swapping to a pump at that time and said so to him, cos it actually made sense to me to be able to give so very finely adjusted doses of insulin instead of having to slap in whole units at a time, etc - doesn't it?  and he looked at me like I had two heads, and replied that he was perfectly happy 'taking the doses of insulin he was told to by his doctor and eating exactly the amount of whatever when they told him to'.  Speechless.  Saved by the land owner who'd nipped across the field on his buggy to have a chat with the rally officer  - and cadge a cup of tea. The latter's still a lovely bloke to have a natter to to this day, no idea what the other chap's up to these days though, LOL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 25, 2020)

Glad to hear you are in close contact with your nurse @mags1234 

Hope you can make some adjustments, and that your BG levels begin to come more into range soon.


----------



## mags1234 (Jun 25, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Mags reason why I'm asking about the tests is cos you do sound like you could be LADA (ie nearer a T1 than a T2) but they'll need to do a C-peptide test to find that out and it's a test that takes a while to get a result for due to all the processes they have to do in the Lab.  That's all - and the fact that if you are LADA you should have a choice of other Basal insulins than the somewhat elderly Insulatard.


Thank you, I've  thought I was T1 they do tests once a year and my meds never changes. The finger prick test I do every day has never been below 15, I keep being told to adjust the units of my NovoRapid,  my sugar counts come down a couple of units but it goes back up again, now with a new nurse I have to change units of my insulatard from 40 to 46, I've not had to make changes with this insulin before, lets hope this does the job. After doing this for three days my sugar count is now down from 23.0 to 15.6 . I will be talking to my nurse about the LADA and the C-peptide test, that I found very interesting and something I have never heard of, thank you so much for your input.


----------



## mags1234 (Jun 25, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Mags reason why I'm asking about the tests is cos you do sound like you could be LADA (ie nearer a T1 than a T2) but they'll need to do a C-peptide test to find that out and it's a test that takes a while to get a result for due to all the processes they have to do in the Lab.  That's all - and the fact that if you are LADA you should have a choice of other Basal insulins than the somewhat elderly Insulatard.


I totally agree with you regarding making changes, problem I have is, I don't have a choice my doctor is a stickler for saying, "who is the doctor here" and when did you go to medical school? because my diabetes is not under control, I get thrush a lot. If I ask him for medication, I'm told " buy them at chemist* embarrassed I found myself walking into a sex clinic to ask for help because my doctor was so rude, I was given 6 months supply of meds, then told not to worry any more I can go straight there if I have any signs of thrush. It was so nice not being treated as an elderly lady but as a person and with care.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 25, 2020)

Can you not change your GP?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2020)

Frankly @mags1234 I'd definitely be looking to change my doctor!  We always have that choice and always have done - are there any other GP practices you could go to, somewhere in your vicinity?

At the very very least you need to tell the GP that you'd like to have a chat to tell him that so far, as you are still getting ridiculously high BG readings which you are not at all happy with (no harm in adding here 'at my age already!') and ask him directly about what tests he has done to prove that you are absolutely definitely Type 2?  

If he hasn't, then tell him you have been researching the possibility of your being LADA via resources provided by Diabetes UK* and that you believe your having a C-peptide blood test would throw light on the matter for both of you.

Don't think it would hurt your case to tell him what you landed up doing about your Thrush and exactly why.

* rather than saying the DUK forum! - to avoid eg 'Bunch of internet warriors, what could they know that I don't?'  Aggression is NOT the best tactic.  Let's avoid it where we can.

For info - I am 70 too, and neither of us has that many decades ahead of us and dunno about you but I want to be able to enjoy my life!  And yeah - we both went to a Sexual Health Clinic about something a few years back and had blood tests amongst other things and as we were seen separately, only found out afterwards that we'd both said 'include the HIV test then, as you're already taking blood you may as well!'  LOL  Both negative, so neither of us needed to ask or answer any awkward questions!  The most UN embarrassing places one can visit - only thing is - not a lot of chit chat in the waiting rooms!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 25, 2020)

mags1234 said:


> The finger prick test I do every day has never been below 15, I keep being told to adjust the units of my NovoRapid, my sugar counts come down a couple of units but it goes back up again,





mags1234 said:


> problem I have is, I don't have a choice my doctor is a stickler for saying, "who is the doctor here" and when did you go to medical school? because my diabetes is not under control



Ugh! How infuriating!!

Frankly if your Dr wants to have that attitude, he needs to pay for it BIG TIME in expertise and results.

If you are T2 your guideline targets are 4-7 before meals and no higher than 9 by 2 hours after eating, and if you are taking the doses as he instructs, and following the dietary advice given you have every right to ask why on earth your results are so sub-optimal.

If your diabetes is being described as ‘out of control’ and your Dr isn’t wanting to work with you, but simply dish out instructions - then the responsibility for the ’lack of control’ is his. But it is you that will have to carry the potential consequences of long-term complications. 

You can quote eminent diabetes specialist RD Lawrence (co-founder if DUK) if you like... 

“_The person with diabetes must be their own doctor, biochemist and dietician_”


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 25, 2020)

mags1234 said:


> Thank you so much for your advise. I have seen my new diabetic nurse today and she has advised me to up my Insulatard from 40units to 46 units, we have come to an agreement to chat next week and see if my diet is the cause of my sugar raise. When I was sent home from the hospital I was told to increase my NovaRapid by 2 units. bringing it to 14 from 12 units.


I would suspect your main problem is your long acting insulin is not covering you for 24 hours. Insulatard  sp* is not meant to last 24 hours It's normally injected twice a day. Before breakfast and before evening meal.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 25, 2020)

It is such an old insulin I doubt very much indeed that any medical staff now under retirement age will truly have all that much experience of titrating it and my own feeling about it is that some T2's get it chucked at them because it's cheaper than more modern basal insulins.

Oh and just for info, I strongly suspect Sue's 'sp*' in the above post is because since some of us have such a high opinion of it, we usually mis-spell it's name and call it 'Insulaturd'.  (Quite like Metformin that we all know how to spell, but because of it's gastric side effects, gets called 'Metfartin' !)


----------



## mags1234 (Jun 26, 2020)

omg, I love your comments guys, I never get aggressive or angry with my doctor, he really isn't worth the effort, I can't change doctor, I live in village and the only other doctor is about 16 miles away. Mostly I try to fit in with another doctor at surgery. Now that I have a new diabetic nurse and we spoke of my insecurities, she understand my frustrations at not getting the help I needed, what a lovely lady she made me feel at home and wasn't worried about me asking question, but at same time she was shocked at how I've been treated. My tests are now coming down slowly but surely, a few days ago I was as high as 30.6 now I am at 15.1   Trophywench, I have taken on board what you have said and I will be talking to the nurse again this Wednesday again. We have booked an half hours appointment. You have been such a help thank you so very much.  I will let you know how things go, THANK YOU ALL FOR ADVISE AND HELP.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm glad you think he isn't worth the effort !!  For you that's great.

But who else's life is the miserable child of unmarried parents already adversely affecting or going to adversely affect in the future?  You wouldn't want to have to ask him to lance a boil on your bum, would you!


----------



## mags1234 (Jun 27, 2020)

Boil on the bum?  Errrrrr!   No thanks. I just had to laugh, so funny.


----------



## mags1234 (Jul 14, 2020)

Been about a month now, So I'm doing an update today. Since I was last on here, My meds both went up by 2 units, no change now,  I am using 50 unit at night of Insulatard and novaRapid 18 units 3 times a day.  Todays finger prick readings are high again 25.6.
I have kept a diet sheet of everything I have eaten and what meds I'm using and at what times taken, also finger prick test 4 times a day all results kept, my levels have not been below 16 since I was last posting on here.  I have a review tomorrow with diabetic nurse.  it will be interesting what happens next.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 14, 2020)

@Mags as I have already stated your main problem is the way you are delivering your background insulin.

It does not last 24 hours and is designed to be injected twice a day. Hence why your numbers do not come down.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 14, 2020)

Have you made any adjustments to your carbohydrate intake as I suggested in my previous post? 
Your increased need for insulin suggests that you are becoming increasingly resistant to it and needing less by eating less carbs would almost certainly help because if you are not putting as much food into your system that converts to glucose, then you will need less insulin to remove it. 
If you can tell us the sort of things you are currently eating and drinking for breakfast lunch and dinner and any snacks, we could give you some suggestions for low carb alternatives.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 14, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Have you made any adjustments to your carbohydrate intake as I suggested in my previous post?
> Your increased need for insulin suggests that you are becoming increasingly resistant to it and needing less by eating less carbs would almost certainly help because if you are not putting as much food into your system that converts to glucose, then you will need less insulin to remove it.
> If you can tell us the sort of things you are currently eating and drinking for breakfast lunch and dinner and any snacks, we could give you some suggestions for low carb alternatives.


It's all very well ramming LC @ Mags, but the bottom line is she isn't getting 24 hour cover from her insulin and until that is sorted her numbers will not come down end of story.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 14, 2020)

Mags has been diagnosed as Type 2 and from the doses of insulin she is using, it strongly suggests that she is insulin resistant and that resistance is increasing. 
The first course of action with Type 2 diabetes should be to reduce carbohydrate intake, so I personally feel that my question about what she is eating is relevant and appropriate.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 15, 2020)

Without being ride Barbara - have you considered that Sue has FAR more experience of diabetes than most people around this forum to begin with - she isn't actually as old as me but was diagnosed in childhood so more experienced than I.  We also remember well trying to get decent BGs ourselves with older insulins plus the problems with them consistently reported by other people on the internet before and since forums had even been invented in the first place.

It doesn't really matter whether @Mags is Type 1 Type 23 MODY LADA or XYZ.  We can't rediagnose her.

The ONE thing we absolutely know is that Insulatard does NOT last 24 hours hence if she does need insulin, only taking it once a day is NBG.

Once she gets onto long acting insulin that does work 24 hours a day, THEN is the time to start adjusting diet and exercise.  If the basal insulin is not titrated as well as it can be, you may as well forget it cos you won't thrive.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 15, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Mags has been diagnosed as Type 2 and from the doses of insulin she is using, it strongly suggests that she is insulin resistant and that resistance is increasing.


Considering her background insulin lasts for about 18 hours and I was always taught that there were 24 hours in a day, it stands to reason that she is 6 hours short on insulin coverage. It then takes a few hours for it to kick in so in effect Mags is probably about 8 hours short on her insulin coverage.

In all probability when someone wakes up and realizes this her insulin total dosage could probably be halved. But then as you have pointed out I know nothing.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 16, 2020)

I don’t think anyone is suggesting your comments on the duration of insulatard are wrong @Pumper_Sue, and certainly not that you ‘know nothing‘! But Mags’s levels are consistently unpleasantly high, so maybe a combined approach might help?

It certainly seems like you need a lot more support @mags1234 - and asking about different insulins, or even just taking half of your current insulatard dose 12-hours apart to spread its action across the full 24 hours may well be a good first step.

In the meantime, your BG levels are probably making you feel pretty grim, and as @rebrascora has suggested, your Novorapid insulin and your carbohydrate intake need to be in balance, in a waybthatbthey don’t currently seem to be. If you are not confident to adjust your insulin doses yourself, would you be confident to gradually reduce the carbohydrate content of your meals to see of you can improve your BG results that way! Eg one slice of bread rather than two... a spoonful less rice... two or three potatoes rather than four or five?


----------



## mags1234 (Jul 17, 2020)

Update, my results are still high 25.1...…not able to see nurse or doctor due to covid,  I can only talk to my nurse on the phone, she was wonderful and listen to everything I told her, I gave her a list of times I ate and when I did my insulin and told her how my blood count are up and down like a yoyo, she told me she thought I needed to speak to specialist at my local hospital, she arranged that phone call within a couple of hours. So to cut story short, my nurse will be off now till Tuesday next week. When the hospital phoned me they told me I needed my Insulatard changed and would arrange that with my nurse at my GP's office. I'm looking forward to trying new meds and pray they are better than insulatard. started new diet yesterday.


----------



## mags1234 (Jul 17, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> @Mags as I have already stated your main problem is the way you are delivering your background insulin.
> 
> It does not last 24 hours and is designed to be injected twice a day. Hence why your numbers do not come down.


----------



## mags1234 (Jul 17, 2020)

Agree with you Sue, been waiting for month for someone to listen to me.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 17, 2020)

mags1234 said:


> Agree with you Sue, been waiting for month for someone to listen to me.


Please note I am not saying do it but if it were me I would split the dose myself. Most often this med comes in a mix basal/bolus thus injected before breakfast and evening meal. So basically there is no reason what so ever to split your basal in he same way and use your bolus for meals.


----------



## mags1234 (Jul 22, 2020)

Back again, for new update. I am not a happy bunny. My sugar level have been very unstable for months, I spoke to my nurse in the GP's office and she told me she would phone the diabetic nurse at the hospital and ask her advise.  My bloods were, 27.2. I was told stay at home and wait for phone call. The nurse from the hospital phoned me and said she couldn't understand why my sugar levels were so high and that she would change my insulin but had to wait until she talked to the nurse at my GP's office. In the mean time she told me to use 35 units in my thigh, on one side, then the 25 units in other thigh. which I did. Then was told I had to wait to hear from Nurse at GP's office and she will tell me what new insulin I would be using. Two days later the nurse at the GP's office rang me at home and asked me what my sugar count had been over those two days, it was still high but not as high as the last readings she had  22 and 19. she said she needed to talk to the other nurse again at the hospital.  in the mean time I told her my bloods were 27.9 and she advised me to go to hospital to have a blood test done for ketones, I have asked this nurse for a machine so I can check for myself instead of spending hours wasting the hospitals time, she said she would look into it and get one on prescription, I got so fed up with waiting for her to do this, I went to chemist to try and buy one, couldn't get one for love nor money, the in the shop phoned my doctor and got a prescription send to Tesco's so I could go and get one, got there they didn't have one, he ordered It to be delivered the next morning, the post never turned up all day so still have got it.  I asked what was the new insulin called and she said the other nurse at the hospital is not going to change it, instead they want me to take my insulin to the doctor office to see if I'm doing it right, I feel like I'm a bomb waiting to go off, got one nurse telling me one thing, the other nurse telling me something else. I don't know weather I'm coming or going, and while they make there minds up I'm sitting here worrying about ketones and weather or not I'm going to go into a coma. Now I have to wait another week for me to go to the doctors office so they can see me inject myself. I signed up on this site so I could get advise and I have to say you did just that, I have no where else to go. I'm scared and my husbands scared he'll wake up and find me dead.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 22, 2020)

When are you getting these high 20s results and what are you eating? 
Whilst the insulin you are on may not be ideal, it will be working to some extent. You can help yourself by cutting down on your carbs, particularly if you are so worried about going DKA. I know if it is a choice between cake/bread/breakfast cereal/potatoes or ending up in hospital, it is not a difficult choice for me. With diabetes, you have to help yourself rather than just reply on medication.
Do you understand what carbohydrates are... ie sugars and starchy foods? These all turn into glucose in the digestive system and get absorbed into the blood stream. If you stop putting the glucose into your body it will stop pushing your BG levels so high.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 23, 2020)

Morning @mags1234 

As @rebrascora has said, whilst you are waiting for advice on changes to your insulin, You could help to bring your levels down by reducing the amount of carbohydrates that you are eating.  It is all of these that is converted into glucose that causes the rise in your blood glucose levels.

Information about hw many carbs you are eating at each meal will help the diabetes team to help you to make changes to your insulin and your doses.  You can then work together to get these in balance.  There is information on all packaging, or you could use a phone app Carbs and Cals which gives portions sizes alongside photos to aid estimates for each meal.


----------



## mags1234 (Jul 23, 2020)

I am on a diet with no carbs, no potatoes, no bread, no cakes or sweet, no chocolate, diet for 1 day is NovaRapid 16 units at 8.am Porridge at 8.30am, 12.30pm novaRapid 16 units 1pm, small salad no cheese or potatoes, 5. 30pm novaRapid 16 units.  Cottage pie cauliflower instead of potatoes. 11pm cup of tea with 2 McVities Rich tea light biscuits insulatard 48 units
This is a typical day of what I eat, I am including drinks now, which is tea with artificial sugar 1 morning, 1 dinner time, I late evening, I only drink water nothing added to it through out the day. I eat  mainly roasted veg with chicken, never potatoes, and never bread. That's why I have concerns about my insulin, I'm not worried about carbs all food has been spoken between myself and GP's Nurse and she has been wonderful, explaining what I can eat and what I can't. I cannot cut any more carbs out than I have, I am so hungry all the time especially at night.  If anyone can help advise without telling me I need to cut my carbs I would be very grateful. Any ideas please would help. I am adding a copy of 2 weeks diet plan. 
Had no choice but to add diet this way, it won't add as an attachment, sorry.
Please not NovaRapid  was taken after I did finger prick test and before eating each meal.


----------



## mags1234 (Jul 23, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Considering her background insulin lasts for about 18 hours and I was always taught that there were 24 hours in a day, it stands to reason that she is 6 hours short on insulin coverage. It then takes a few hours for it to kick in so in effect Mags is probably about 8 hours short on her insulin coverage.
> 
> In all probability when someone wakes up and realizes this her insulin total dosage could probably be halved. But then as you have pointed out I know nothing.


I have just read over some of the comment and replies, I think you could be right about the coverage times, I think I'm going to try it, half then other half, it can't be any worst than what I'm doing now, I think that the insulatard of now 35un units in one thigh and then 25 units in the other side is a lot of insulin in one go, my blood count are still not coming down. I will let you know if it works. Fingers Crossed


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 23, 2020)

Sorry to hear that you are still finding things tough @mags1234

Scanning your results above, it certainly seems that your breakfast choices are not working well with your doses. It’s great that you are trying to reduce your carb intake, but I think some of our lowcarbing T2s would steer well clear of porridge, weetabix and banana.

Maybe have a look at the ‘what did you eat yesterday’ thread for some alternative breakfast ideas while you get your doses adjusted? 

Cheese will have no effect on your BG levels, and I notice that what looks to be your lowest carb meal (the cheese salad) gave your best bedtime reading. Fat is also very filling, and along with protein will make you feel fuller for longer. Many members who are reducing their carb intake find that ‘fat is their friend’.

I think you are closer to getting those BGs under control than you think. And while I know that losing any more carbs seems really tricky, I wonder whether if you can up the proportion of ’good fats’ and protein a little, whether the meals might rebalance with perhaps half their current carb load and still keep you feeling full?


----------



## mags1234 (Jul 25, 2020)

mags1234 said:


> I am on a diet with no carbs, no potatoes, no bread, no cakes or sweet, no chocolate, diet for 1 day is NovaRapid 16 units at 8.am Porridge at 8.30am, 12.30pm novaRapid 16 units 1pm, small salad no cheese or potatoes, 5. 30pm novaRapid 16 units.  Cottage pie cauliflower instead of potatoes. 11pm cup of tea with 2 McVities Rich tea light biscuits insulatard 48 units
> This is a typical day of what I eat, I am including drinks now, which is tea with artificial sugar 1 morning, 1 dinner time, I late evening, I only drink water nothing added to it through out the day. I eat  mainly roasted veg with chicken, never potatoes, and never bread. That's why I have concerns about my insulin, I'm not worried about carbs all food has been spoken between myself and GP's Nurse and she has been wonderful, explaining what I can eat and what I can't. I cannot cut any more carbs out than I have, I am so hungry all the time especially at night.  If anyone can help advise without telling me I need to cut my carbs I would be very grateful. Any ideas please would help. I am adding a copy of 2 weeks diet plan.
> Had no choice but to add diet this way, it won't add as an attachment, sorry.
> Please not NovaRapid  was taken after I did finger prick test and before eating each meal.
> ...





everydayupsanddowns said:


> Sorry to hear that you are still finding things tough @mags1234
> 
> Scanning your results above, it certainly seems that your breakfast choices are not working well with your doses. It’s great that you are trying to reduce your carb intake, but I think some of our lowcarbing T2s would steer well clear of porridge, weetabix and banana.
> 
> ...


Thank you for advise, I'm finding it hard to manage my diet from day to day as there are many foods I do not like that I should be eating and I know it would help with my readings, but who want to eat stuff they do not like. 

I was advise by my previous nurse to join this forum as there is plenty of help on offer and I agree there is and it's nice to read other peoples stories and how they coped. The thing I find difficult is, My nurse tells me what I can eat and then I read your comments saying I should steer away from them. Two of those I was advise I can eat Porridge and Banana.

One of the things I did try after reading Pumper Sue's post was trying my insulin half and half morning and evening. I started on Thursday night with 25 units of insulatard  and the same in the morning, over two days my reading have come down to 12.4 from 25.7 this is a massive change and I will be reporting this back to my nurse. Thank you very much Sue  I didn't change anything at all in my diet, I've bought a couple of books to help with carbs, lots of new things to try.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 25, 2020)

mags1234 said:


> One of the things I did try after reading Pumper Sue's post was trying my insulin half and half morning and evening. I started on Thursday night with 25 units of insulatard and the same in the morning, over two days my reading have come down to 12.4 from 25.7 this is a massive change and I will be reporting this back to my nurse. Thank you very much Sue  I didn't change anything at all in my diet, I've bought a couple of books to help with carbs, lots of new things to try.


Wow that's fantastic what an improvement 
I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned to you about waiting anything from 15 - 30 mins after you bolus injection before you eat? If not try this as well.

Banana's are very high sugar so if you like them have a small one that is under ripe this will reduce the sugar spike no end.
Some people can cope with porridge and others can't. If you try again perhaps try some jumbo oats and a small portion and see what happens.
What sort of things do you like to eat?


----------



## mags1234 (Aug 1, 2020)

Update. wow I got news for you  I spoke to my nurse and we did full check up. My insulin is now taken at night 35 units, my diet is going great, did a few tweaks here and there and it looks like I maybe able to drop the NovaRapid if my numbers come down little more and stay down. todays bloods are 11.2  I'm much happier in myself, I don't feel ill anymore and I trust my nurse 100%.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 2, 2020)

mags1234 said:


> Update. wow I got news for you  I spoke to my nurse and we did full check up. My insulin is now taken at night 35 units, my diet is going great, did a few tweaks here and there and it looks like I maybe able to drop the NovaRapid if my numbers come down little more and stay down. todays bloods are 11.2  I'm much happier in myself, I don't feel ill anymore and I trust my nurse 100%.



Ah that’s great news @mags1234! So glad you are feeling better


----------

